# Sold Out FaFi at MAC Online



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2008)

So far I have seen Fun n' Sexy l/s and Strawbaby l/s al so Nice vice Painpot. So ladies if you still find it at your counters thank your lucky stars and dont think twice because you may not get another time to purchase them again!


----------



## PTinNY (Feb 18, 2008)

yes, I was forced to get my Nice Vice fix without seeing IRL.  Purchased at Nordies online.  Better be beautiful!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2008)

Scarf sold out too!  Yeah hit up macys.com or nordstrom.com


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fashion Frenzy is now sold out as well


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeebus, glad I ordered my backups of Fashion Frenzy and Fun n Sexy before they sold out! Wait, I ordered them yesterday (Sunday), but they're sold out today.....anyone know if there's a chance I won't get them since it takes a day or two to process the order?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2008)

going quick


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2008)

I would think that they would still be able to give it to you!  I assume that the computer system is set to have a limit according to whats in stock I ordered Fun n' Sexy on Saturday  it sold out on all three counter around me on the 1st day! I better be getting it too...ill cry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if I dont!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 19, 2008)

I noticed on the mac/fafi site if you click on the things that are "sold out" on mac.com they say coming soon...maybe they are planning on restocking like some people have mentioned.
here...
http://www.maccosmetics.com/fafi/


----------



## twilightessence (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Jeebus, glad I ordered my backups of Fashion Frenzy and Fun n Sexy before they sold out! Wait, I ordered them yesterday (Sunday), but they're sold out today.....anyone know if there's a chance I won't get them since it takes a day or two to process the order?_

 
I ordered Nice Vice the day before it sold out and it took another two days to process but they SAY I still got it... So you should be fine. Though, someone else said they ordered Nice Vice and got another PP. But that could have just been a mistake? I really want to order Strawbaby off Nordstrom or Macy's since I regret not getting it with my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

When I got my lipstick, the MA stated they only got five in stock of each color of the lipsticks.  That's not a lot.  Maybe, it's due to it's a low volume department store. ???  Anyway, if you want something, I would go and get it.


----------



## color_lover456 (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I noticed on the mac/fafi site if you click on the things that are "sold out" on mac.com they say coming soon...maybe they are planning on restocking like some people have mentioned.
here...
http://www.maccosmetics.com/fafi/_

 



I am not seeing this, is anyone else?


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_I am not seeing this, is anyone else?_

 
I think she means the www.macfafi.com site.
You click on the little pile of make-up on the bed. Then you can add them to a shopping bag. Before you could just put it in. Now the sold out items say "Coming Soon" on them. The stuff that is in stock will show the price.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I got my fix before everything sold out!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 19, 2008)

I think they will restock. otherwise it wouldn't say "coming soon"


----------



## Divinity (Feb 19, 2008)

This is why I make the trip to my MAC store or order online the DAY of the collection release.  This way I get EVERYTHING I want.  You never can be too sure when they start to run out depending on the collection.  Besides, you can always return it if you aren't loving every item you got.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 19, 2008)

I ordered my Fashion Frenzy right before it sold out & it arrived today.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw that nice vice was sold out on the website saturday morning, so I called my store...the MUA said they only had two left...so she held one for me....I didn't really find anything else from this collection appealing...glad I got what I wanted


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 19, 2008)

Totally It! Lipglass is now sold out on the website.


----------



## chrissyclass (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder why this always happens. You'd think by now they'd make enough to satisfy the demand. I mean more moolah for MAC right? I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere on this site though.

 I recall when the Barbie collection came here to the Philippines the counter that I frequent was only given like 3-4 stocks of each item! That's ridiculous!


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_I wonder why this always happens. You'd think by now they'd make enough to satisfy the demand. _

 
If they made more they wouldn't make as much money.  We all know it's going to sell out quickly, so we rush out and buy as much as possible.  I know I buy more LE stuff because of the frenzy.  I feel so rushed to buy things because I don't want to miss out.  I've placed 2 online orders and stopped at a counter three times now.  Would I do that if I weren't panicked about it selling out?  Not at all.  I probably wouldn't even care.  

I probably need a new blacktrack fluidline, mine is all dried out on the sides...but I know they're there so I'll continue to make do with this one until I can't use it anymore.  I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way.

The flipside is me buying Parrot in my last order, even though I have so many dupes.  I feel like I HAVE to buy it now or they'll be all gone when I need one (which we all know most people don't use an entire pan of parrot).


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 20, 2008)

And might need to keep my Hipness blush-I was considering taking it back...ummm....


----------



## Angeldancer0902 (Feb 20, 2008)

at the moment, my store has everything...


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 20, 2008)

Even though I already got a bunch of Fafi stuff already (I spent way more then I intended to...) I placed another order online today for some other Fafi thing I've been eying. I just know I'd be kicking myself if I left them sitting in my cart while I thought it over, then when I go to look at them again, they be sold out.

So, I just ordered High top l/s, Sassed-up iridescent powder and Rollickin' pp. I just have a feeling they'll be gone soon, so I'm happy I got them now.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2008)

I really think they will restock. It only came out a couple days ago and I doubt it everyone had the opportunity to check it out!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2008)

Lipglass Totally It is sold out now as well.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 21, 2008)

I got the e-mail from mac pro stating my order had been shipped, and it included fun n sexy and fashion frenzy. phewwww......


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 21, 2008)

Got my order yesterday with my fun n sexy ls yey


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 21, 2008)

We can add Cult Fave l/g to the sold out list.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2008)

Lipglass Cult Fave is now sold out.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 22, 2008)

Now Sugar Trance l/g is gone too. The only Fafi l/g left is Squeeze It.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank God I got all the back ups I needed from my store. I heard there won't be any restocking of any kind. This is it people!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank God I got all the back ups I needed from my store. I heard there won't be any restocking of any kind. This is it people!_

 
i heard the same from my ma. 

i kinda wish i had gotten the paint pots from the fafi collection because they dont have any like the in the regular paint pots they carry. o well. i got the other things i wanted so it's ok. i can live.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 24, 2008)

I will bet you dollars to donuts, a good deal of it will still show up at my CCO in about six to seven months. Barbie did and parts of Antiquitease are starting to show up already. I'd be willing to help out if it does.


----------



## red (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I will bet you dollars to donuts, a good deal of it will still show up at my CCO in about six to seven months. Barbie did and parts of Antiquitease are starting to show up already. I'd be willing to help out if it does._

 
Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's plenty of Antiquitease at the EL Company Store, All the Barbie e/s where there except for Skipper, plus I've just seen Fertile & Rose Blanc e/s.


----------



## twilightessence (Feb 24, 2008)

I went to the counter closest to me (45 minutes away) and they still had pretty much everything. I got Strawbaby which I didn't expect to get. I also got Perky and Hipness, though they had FF. I was surprised since its just outside of LA, I thought they'd be sold out of everything too.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_We can add Cult Fave l/g to the sold out list._

 
Cult Fave looks an awful lot like the Viva Glam VI Special Edition l/g.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Cult Fave looks an awful lot like the Viva Glam VI Special Edition l/g._

 
it really does. It was between these 2 for me, and I chose the viva glam. if anything cult fave has the slightest bit more metallic look to it, but not really enough to tell.

wouldnt that be funny if it was the same exact shade released at the same time lol


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sassed Up IPP and one of the Fafi dolls (Ermine) are now sold out online


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStefanie711* 

 
_Sassed Up IPP and one of the Fafi dolls (Ermine) are now sold out online_

 


Sassed Up IPP  is there again ! i wonder if they will restock everything


----------



## Susanne (Mar 3, 2008)

IPP Sassed Up and the two Nail Lacquers are sold out.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Hipness now sold out


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Why oh WHY did I hesitate on Nice Vice??? Off to Ebay! 

Bought one, lets see if it makes it here!!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 4, 2008)

the collection is doing pretty well  at my store we are sold out of
cash flow, perky, nice vice, rollickin paint pots, cult fave, totally it lipglasses, strawbaby, flash n dash, fun n sexy, and ot so innocent lipsticks, both blushes and sassed up and verve acious ipp!!! and one of the figurines.


----------



## redambition (Mar 4, 2008)

Fafi was released online here yesterday.

i ordered a heap of stuff... but now my order hasn't shipped yet and several things i want are showing as sold out. i hope there is stock allocated to my order


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm surprised Cash Flow hasn't sold out.  It's so unique.  I LOVE it and bought 2 backups.  I ordered 2 backups of Cult Fave and one of Sassed-Up, but then decided I don't really need them...so I will send them back.

I wish Cash Flow would become a regular stocked item!  Layin' Low is really good too.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2008)

we still have perky, all the lipglasses, all the lipsticks but high top, fashion frenzy, quad 2 , the SH blush brush, and the medium bag.

i don't think any location is getting restocking orders, but i could be wrong.


----------



## lovejt* (Mar 6, 2008)

I want strawbaby!!! *cries*


----------



## redambition (Mar 6, 2008)

my order arrived, all complete! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whew.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope this will be helpful to those who fell seriously in love with "Fun N Sexy." It's not a perfect duplication, but it's the closest I've been able to get.


*DUPING FUN N SEXY:* I've discovered that "Full Fuchsia" is closer in color to "Fun N Sexy" than I'd originally thought. It's possible to apply it so it looks fairly similar.


You’ll need the following:



MAC “Full Fuchsia” lipstick

MAC “Lustrewhite” Lustreglass

Pure Luxe Cosmetics Pure Shimmer in “Sequin” (available at Flash Intro Page)

MAC “Frozen White” pigment


In a small sample jar, combine approximately equal portions of “Sequin” and “Frozen White,” and mix well.


Apply a light coat of “Full Fuchsia,” then blot. Lightly apply the Sequin/Frozen White mixture to lips, then apply Lustrewhite as desired. 

OR, you can dip your Lustrewhite brush in the mixture, then apply to lips.


This won’t look *exactly* like “Fun N Sexy,” but it’s darned close, at least on my NW15 coloring. Since “Full Fuchsia” is an Amplified Cream, it is more pigmented than “Fun N Sexy,” but blotted down, it looks similar. 

I realize that this sounds like quite a bit of work, but if you, like I, love “Fun N Sexy” but can’t get a backup, it’s worth at least a try.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Fafi was released online here yesterday.

i ordered a heap of stuff... but now my order hasn't shipped yet and several things i want are showing as sold out. i hope there is stock allocated to my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Call the pro store in paddington if you are worried - as of yesterday they still had strawbaby in stock (I bought one...lol) and all the other lippies as well as most of the other stuff


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 8, 2008)

fun n sexy, utterly frivolous, strawbaby, nice vice, hipness, sassed up, verve-acious, and both nail laquers are sold out on the Canadian site.


----------



## redambition (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Call the pro store in paddington if you are worried - as of yesterday they still had strawbaby in stock (I bought one...lol) and all the other lippies as well as most of the other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i tested out the lippies at DJs today, they didn't really appeal to me as being wearable. i like the funky uber-pearl they had going on, but i just don't get the chance to wear that stuff often.

i got all the bits i wanted so it's all good! i would have loved a scarf, but it was a staff gift here in australia.


----------

